# Deleted the DD app



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Door Dash is the biggest con, in the delivery space. The pckups are rarely close, the compensation sucks and is constantly under revision. Enough is enough so many better options if one chooses this effort. The breaker was a pick-up 7 miles away with the delivery ten miles away for a grand total of 10.47. nope. I found car trouble deleted the app then cussed out DD when they called


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

allcingbonz21 said:


> Door Dash is the biggest con, in the delivery space. The pckups are rarely close, the compensation sucks and is constantly under revision. Enough is enough so many better options if one chooses this effort. The breaker was a pick-up 7 miles away with the delivery ten miles away for a grand total of 10.47. nope. I found car trouble deleted the app then cussed out DD when they called


Thats a shame because DD used to be the best delivery gig not too long ago. I did DD exclusively for a few months until all the changes started happening. I havent deleted the app but I last dashed over 2 months ago.


----------

